# Neutered dog and un-neutered bitch locking together?!



## bex1984 (17 March 2012)

I didn't realise this was possible...but apparently it is!!??

Took my terrierist to the park this morning and was marvelling at how well he is getting on with other dogs now, having been quite a problem a few months ago. Anyway, he met an un-spayed 9 month old cockapoo on her first season - owner checked with me that Stan is done, which he most definitely is, so we let them play. 

There was then some major humpage, and by the time I'd headed over to remove him, they were locked together - both to much dogs' horror! 

Fortunately the cockapoo's owner was lovely and saw the funny side! We only moved here 2 weeks ago so I think Stan is trying to make an impression with the locals...rather embarassing.

I guess I'll chalk that up to experience - I had no idea that could happen - lesson learnt! Has anyone else experienced this? Some reassurance that it is normal would be appreciated...


----------



## PolarSkye (17 March 2012)

Well if it isn't normal/possible then my two are freaks of nature .

Before we had Dinks spayed, she and Fred (neutered male) got "tied" several times (much to her distress and confusion).

Now that she is spayed - no seasons and her foo foo is once again off limits to him (much to his disgust).

P


----------



## bex1984 (17 March 2012)

PolarSkye said:



			Well if it isn't normal/possible then my two are freaks of nature .

Before we had Dinks spayed, she and Fred (neutered male) got "tied" several times (much to her distress and confusion).

Now that she is spayed - no seasons and her foo foo is once again off limits to him (much to his disgust).

P
		
Click to expand...

Phew - glad it's not just my naughty dog!! They were both very confused and looked a bit scared - I'm just hoping it doesn't put him off other dogs again as he's made so much progress recently.


----------



## gunnergundog (17 March 2012)

Umm Bex....not wishing to be alarmist but how long ago was your terrier castrated?  If it was six months or less he may well still be able to sire pups due to the time it takes for the live sperm to leave the body.


----------



## maisiemoo (17 March 2012)

More to the point why was an in season bitch at the park anyway ?


----------



## mon (17 March 2012)

Our JRT dog was done at six months and still ties with other bitches, this time he was loosing blood vet said no worry but try keeping him away from girls. At least he fires blanks!


----------



## bex1984 (17 March 2012)

gunnergundog said:



			Umm Bex....not wishing to be alarmist but how long ago was your terrier castrated?  If it was six months or less he may well still be able to sire pups due to the time it takes for the live sperm to leave the body.
		
Click to expand...

Done a year and a half ago...so we should be fine there


----------



## Ranyhyn (17 March 2012)

Naaaah Roly and Lil used to bonk too  two gross terrierists too   Incestual stinkers 

Now Lil is done and hopefully we'll see no more, the double ended dog


----------



## Alexart (17 March 2012)

Years ago my then ancient 11yr old lab x rottie, who had never shown any interest his whole life in a bitch having been done at 6 months old, humped and tied with a friends tart of a springer who had a thing about big black dogs!! - the dirty old dog!!!!


----------



## EAST KENT (17 March 2012)

Not only that..but we had two bull terriers..both unmated and neutered that tied and turned ..never could work out what went where .


----------

